# 2010 National Reptile Breeders' Expo: Who is going?



## Paul G

Who all is going to the Daytona expo? 
August 20th-22nd. National Reptile Breeders' Expo homepage

PDF/frog vendors:
Bill Schwinn (Table 319-320)
Mike Novy/Rainforest Junkys Rainforest Junky's - Home (Table 319-320)
SNDF/Marcus Breece http://www.sndartfrogs.com (Table 163)


----------



## flapjax3000

I am. I am trying to plan a dinner for us Saturday night around 7-8. I want to get a head count so I can set up some reservations for us.


----------



## Eric Walker

cant beleave i am gona miss it again. AAHHHHHHHH


try the charter house i think it was. Way expensive but O MY GOD


----------



## alabao15

I will be going Saturday for sure, IDK if I will be able to stay for dinner but I sure will try!


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I'll be at the show on Saturday, but won't be able to stay for dinner.


----------



## Paul G

I am obviously going but don't think I would be able to make the dinner.


----------



## Marty

I'll be there ... should be a fun show


----------



## Paul G

I'm sorry Marty I didn't know you were vending the show.

Mist King MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd (Table 96)


----------



## Marty

Yup, that's me. Hopefully Ryan will watch the table so I can roam around a little


----------



## dom

i shall be there all of the days

im going to be working at the Madras Crocodile Bank Trust and Agumbe Rainforest Research Station tables! Stop by and say hello and and get some great info on Crocodilian Conservation, King Cobra Conservation, and alot more on Rom Whitakers conservation efforts in India!


----------



## RecycledAgain

I will be there on Sunday,, 

Dan


----------



## Philsuma

Anyone with a little extra table space.....please shoot me a PM.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Phil, what are you planning to bring down?


----------



## Philsuma

RarePlantBroker said:


> Phil, what are you planning to bring down?


A little of this and a little of that......

All depends on the space. Could just be a bunch of pumilio....or more.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I'm looking for a female gold dust Basti.... and some isopods....


----------



## eldalote2

Ill be there sat and sunday! I cant wait! I would love to attend any gathering of the froggers that someone plans. Should be a good time.


----------



## dom

i would like to pick up a culture of termites if anyone has them?? please PM me


----------



## Paul G

Another PDF related vendor to check out....

Protean Terrarium/Jason Perillo Protean Terrarium | Custom Glass Terrariums (table 215)


----------



## Paul G

I'm looking to buy or trade for some sexed adults in Daytona if anybody has them....
Male cobalt, female black saul yellowback, and male yellow truncatus. I thought I could try.


----------



## flapjax3000

I am going to scratch trying to organize a group meeting for dinner since it seems most people already have plans. We should all meet up at the show though at some point. Should we say 1 or 2 at the north end of the food vendors on Saturday. We can do it on Sunday as well, but it seems most people will be there on Saturday.


----------



## Protean

Lee, count me in for something. I have a meeting Saturday night around 9pm, but before and after that I am down for something. 

I'm only bringing two pallets of tanks with me so if anyone is looking for terrariums, please let us know. If anyone is looking for a 36 x 27 x 36 tank with 5 misting holes and one drain hole, please contact me as I am bringing this with me, custom tank that someone local to me flaked out on 9 months ago. 

-jason.p


----------



## flapjax3000

My girlfriend wants to go to this place after the show Ocean Deck Beach Club Restaurant and Bar oceanfront on the beach - night club entertainment, live music, live bands, drink specials. She is from the area and says its a good place to eat and have a few drinks.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I think between 1 and 2 near the food area would be a great meet time/place.


----------



## dom

RarePlantBroker said:


> I think between 1 and 2 near the food area would be a great meet time/place.



sounds good to me


----------



## iljjlm

I will be going on Saturday.

Dave


----------



## billschwinn

Here is a list of what I plan on having at the show,
Albino&normal red eyes
Milk frogs
Tiger legs
Super Tiger Legs
Vaillanti
Clown T.F.
Hourglass T. F.
Blackeyes
Yellow eyes

Tincs-Cobalts
Citronella
Matecho
Braz. Yellow Heads
Oyapoks
Azureus
Patricia
Bronze Auratus
Green & Black Auratus
Leaucomelas
Mint Terr.
1.2 Mandarin Ratsnakes
09 female Het for Pied Balls I look foward to meetingfroggers from DB, Bill


----------



## Froggy

Sounds like the Oyapoks are about ready 

SO PSYCHED!


----------



## JimO

RarePlantBroker said:


> I think between 1 and 2 near the food area would be a great meet time/place.


I'll plan on that as well.

I'll have a few boxes of leaves for trade. If anyone wants more than a few gallons, give me a heads up by Tuesday and I'll get them ready.


----------



## Protean

I would love to meet, but I'll be at my booth. #215. You all can meet up at my space during that time as it will be an easy one to spot and if you don't recognize people you will at least be able to meet where everyone can recognize a common ground. you'll all recognize the banner and my braided mullet. 

fyi, I'm bringing a 36 x 27 x 36 terrarium with 1 drain hole, euro style venting and 3 misting holes if anyone is interested. it was a custom piece the kid backed out on when I was doing a show a little over a year ago been sitting and collecting dust. PM or call me if interested.


----------



## JimO

I also wanted to let you know that I'll have about a 30-gal box of Magnolia leaves *free for the taking*. I call them my "ugly" leaves. They are good leaves, but not "pretty" enough to sell. After all the work I put into hand sorting them, I hate for them to go to the compost heap and I have far more than I can use for my own vivs.

Also, if anyone has any isopods, I could use a culture to seed some of my vivs. I'll pay in cash, ff cultures, or leaves. Please send me a PM if you have any to spare.


----------



## Paul G

RarePlantBroker said:


> I think between 1 and 2 near the food area would be a great meet time/place.


Sounds good. 

Jim, I'll take your "ugly" leaves. lol


----------



## Paul G

Another cool frog related vendor to check out if you are into non-PDF frogs....

Samurai Japan Reptiles/Yusuke Murai Samurai Japan Reptiles -Pacman Frog - (table 123-124)

He has these killer Pacman Frog morphs.


----------



## JimO

gothaicus said:


> Another cool frog related vendor to check out if you are into non-PDF frogs....
> 
> Samurai Japan Reptiles/Yusuke Murai Samurai Japan Reptiles -Pacman Frog - (table 123-124)
> 
> He has these killer Pacman Frog morphs.


The feeding demo video is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Paul G

Yeah, I love in true pacman behavior the little pacman striking his hand and the bowl the entire time he is making the food.


----------



## Philsuma

JimO said:


> The feeding demo video is pretty entertaining.


 
Good Gravy....sheer marketing genius ! At first glance, I think....play do like consistancy.....impaction....but obviously they have done their homework on this product. I'm impressed.

so...

Is the Florida group going to meet at the Protean table now, instead of the food court?


----------



## RarePlantBroker

We could always meet at the food court, collect stragglers, and then move en masse to the Protean table....

A big crowd at a table usually generates more interest and more business--maybe we should travel in a loop to all the PDF and supply vendors....

Anyway, I just bought a new shirt to wear to the show--so everyone can look for my fluorescent coral t-shirt!  You can't miss it!


----------



## Philsuma

prolly be able to spot that shirt from Cape Canaveral......

Sometimes food court tables are hard to come by and take over.

Gathered folks do tend to act as instant advertisement for vendors. People always want to come over to the crowded booths and see what all the hubub is......


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Philsuma said:


> Gathered folks do tend to act as instant advertisement for vendors. People always want to come over to the crowded booths and see what all the hubub is......


I found that always seems to happen at plant shows too.


----------



## JimO

Philsuma said:


> Good Gravy....sheer marketing genius ! At first glance, I think....play do like consistancy.....impaction....but obviously they have done their homework on this product. I'm impressed.
> 
> so...
> 
> Is the Florida group going to meet at the Protean table now, instead of the food court?


Maybe the Protean booth could be the food court and we could all try a glob of it ourselves .


----------



## flapjax3000

Actually I remember that last year there were no open tables at the food area when we tried to meet at the show. We can start at the Protean table and then make our rounds. Also it would be nice to have stuff to look at while we are waiting for stragglers. We should also zero in on an actual time to meet. How does 1 pm at table 215 (protean) table sound?


----------



## JimO

flapjax3000 said:


> Actually I remember that last year there were no open tables at the food area when we tried to meet at the show. We can start at the Protean table and then make our rounds. Also it would be nice to have stuff to look at while we are waiting for stragglers. We should also zero in on an actual time to meet. How does 1 pm at table 215 (protean) table sound?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Philsuma

1pm then.

additionally....

I'll give $10.00 to the first DB member to eat a small ball of that horned frog food.

just throwin that out there....


----------



## flapjax3000

I wonder what exactly is in that ball? Fish meal and worms?


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Philsuma said:


> 1pm then.
> 
> additionally....
> 
> I'll give $10.00 to the first DB member to eat a small ball of that horned frog food.
> 
> just throwin that out there....


If you're buying the food....

1 pm @ Protean!


----------



## Philsuma

RarePlantBroker said:


> If you're buying the food....
> 
> 1 pm @ Protean!


I know ! I'll probably eat some too


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Philsuma said:


> I know ! I'll probably eat some too


I think we may need beer, and the first anual DB frog-food eating contest!


----------



## james67

awesome idea guys. we should make t-shirts for the frog food eating champ, and bring FFs to down between swigs of beer and mouthfulls of pacman powder. 

james


----------



## Protean

just be sure to bring me some coffee for donating my booth space as a meeting place.


----------



## TDK

Jason--are you sending my 2 tanks by Greyhound this week to Asheville, NC before the show?


----------



## Philsuma

Protean said:


> just be sure to bring me some coffee for donating my booth space as a meeting place.


Grande with extra horned frog powder coming right up!


----------



## JimO

james67 said:


> awesome idea guys. we should make t-shirts for the frog food eating champ, and bring FFs to down between swigs of beer and mouthfulls of pacman powder.
> 
> james


It could have a giant picture of a Pacman frog with its mouth open and could say "I Got Like This Eating Lots of Protean".


----------



## Philsuma

JimO said:


> It could have a giant picture of a Pacman frog with its mouth open and could say "I Got Like This Eating Lots of Protean".


Wow is this ever spinning into silly land 

Competitive feeder eating....

well....I ate a live pinkie in the 90's....coupla' superworms and to this day, still eat FF every week with occassional OJ - so I got nuthin to prove.

I will however, be available to coach one of the younger entrants.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Phil, this scares me. I make it a habit to "sample" the new batches of superworms when they arrive here.... 

Pinky mice aren't too bad, but don't eat live shrimp--they always stick on the way down. Feeder goldfish, however, are fast and easy--best record was 50. And yes, alcohol was involved....

The best fun is to go to Disney's Animal Kingdom "Conservation Station" and grab a few pieces of rhino chow or some grubs and eat them--that always makes the kids laugh and the staff cringe! 

Does anyone know why Jane Brown isn't coming to the show this year?

Anyway, looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday--and to picking up some new frogs.


----------



## Paul G

I think the pacman chow is all you guys. 

Alasdair....I feel so sheltered in my food experiences. lol

From what I heard Jane isn't coming cause she has company coming from out of town.
She will be at the Tampa Repticon next month.


----------



## flapjax3000

I once ate a couple of hot dogs. Pretty gross.


----------



## JimO

flapjax3000 said:


> I once ate a couple of hot dogs. Pretty gross.


 Funny stuff.

I've had quite a few frog legs over the years --- oops, forgot where I was...


----------



## Philsuma

I think some peeps _are_ gettin a'scared  of this thread.


----------



## eldalote2

Im not scared! Im stoked! Anyone bringing auratus froglets? If so, how much? And is that Saturday or Sunday 1pm at the Pro. table?


----------



## james67

bill schwinn will be bringing auratus. his list is a page or 2 back.

im unsure of what day.
james


----------



## eldalote2

Thanks. A page or two back is still talking about eating gross things. Ill go farther.


----------



## nicolerc

I'll be there Friday-Sunday. 

Anybody know if there will be anyone selling vert conversion kits?


----------



## RarePlantBroker

That's 1pm on Saturday.

In addition to Bill, Marcus will also have some morphs of auratus: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/56810-2010-national-reptile-breeders-expo.html

Eating strange, new things is fun. I could probably travel extensively with Andrew Zimmern....


----------



## RecycledAgain

I have a minor emergency and I will probably need to pick up flies at the show this Sunday. 
I noticed at the last show (also a Sunday) .. not much in the department of flies.

The short of it is .. Air conditioner died Tue night/ $4000 later, wed night the house was back to 75 deg,, In my Ice and Fan work with my frogs I neglected to even think about the flies. They probably sat at the top of the rack for 4 or 5 hours at 92 deg. I'm afraid I have serialized the flys.

My question ,, will the vendors have flies on Sunday?

Dan


----------



## JimO

SNDFs had about a dozen cultures left at about 4 pm, when I left. I might have to go back tomorrow since I left my son's new chameleon enclosure at the booth selling all the cork bark. I'm hoping someone set it aside. If I do, I could spare one of my producing cultures.


RecycledAgain said:


> I have a minor emergency and I will probably need to pick up flies at the show this Sunday.
> I noticed at the last show (also a Sunday) .. not much in the department of flies.
> 
> The short of it is .. Air conditioner died Tue night/ $4000 later, wed night the house was back to 75 deg,, In my Ice and Fan work with my frogs I neglected to even think about the flies. They probably sat at the top of the rack for 4 or 5 hours at 92 deg. I'm afraid I have serialized the flys.
> 
> My question ,, will the vendors have flies on Sunday?
> 
> Dan


----------



## RecycledAgain

Thanks Jimo,

I'll be up to Daytona in the morning at open,, I will ask about the enclosure at the the booth if I find it .. Its the booth at the same place as last year ? (far right and at the back)

I may contact you on the flys .. gotta be easer than finding my way outta Dom's place... lol, felt like a rat in a maze. Joke dom .. well .. kinda of a joke..lol. No ,, I had to ask for directions ..

Dan
I should mention that the directions came from a very pretty blond that looked like she just got done working out .. and so very polite .. Maybe getting lost in Dom's neighborhood isn't that bad..


----------



## flapjax3000

I saw a couple vendors selling ff at 10$ per culture. There should be plenty left.


----------



## RecycledAgain

I bet there will be a $10 a cup ,, Wow

Dan


----------

